# BFGoodrich g-FORCE COMP-2 A/S? on a 2012 Eco MT



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

We have them on our Corvette. Awesome tire, super sticky and excellent traction in rain too. I personally haven't put enough miles on it though to answer your fuel economy question.


----------



## WildCatWmn (Oct 2, 2012)

sparkman said:


> We have them on our Corvette. Awesome tire, super sticky and excellent traction in rain too. I personally haven't put enough miles on it though to answer your fuel economy question.


Thanks Sparkman. Maybe I better come test drive the Corvette


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If they're sticky enough for a Corvette they'll probably cost you some fuel economy. There is a serious tradeoff between rolling resistance and road stick.


----------



## WildCatWmn (Oct 2, 2012)

obermd said:


> If they're sticky enough for a Corvette they'll probably cost you some fuel economy. There is a serious tradeoff between rolling resistance and road stick.


That's what I am figuring, but what is serious? 1-2 mpg? 4-5? I'm ok in the lower range as a trade-off to be able to get out of my driveway or home from work.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised at the 4-5 MPG range. The Goodyear FuelMax Assurance are probably the single best tire for fuel economy. Unfortunately they give up wet traction to get there. Even other LRR tires drop 2-3 MPG in comparison.


----------



## Spyder918 (Apr 13, 2016)

I've decided to put those tires on my 2012 Cruze. Only I'm increasing the size
To 225/50/16. Probably, will happen next week. 

I got the best price from VIP.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My suggestion: replace with new Fuel Maxes and purchase snow tires for the winter. Well worth the additional cost, as they will perform *significantly* better in the snow than any all-season could hope to.


----------



## LilTrb0 (Oct 10, 2015)

I went with Michelin Premier AS in the 215/60/16 95V at 18K to replace the junk stock Firestones on there. I have been AMAZED at the performance, slightly better fuel economy, and mostly the wet traction. Even with them being a Green Energy X tire I know the fuel economy will not be as good as the FuelMax but with the increased performance, shorter stopping distance, and fantastic wet traction I think they are worth thinking over.


----------

